# Boy or girl? 12.5 weeks



## someone23

Please take a guess. The MD and sonographer took their guesses.. What's yours?
 



Attached Files:







20170324_102522.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 43









20170324_102549.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 50


----------



## peach81

Going by the unscientific skull theory, I'm going to say boy.


----------



## someone23

They thought boy too. Any nub guesses


----------



## septemberbean

Boy


----------



## LoraLoo

Boy


----------



## someone23

Just curious ladies what is making you all say boy as well... TRYING NOT TO GET EXCITED


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Boy... because if what I'm looking at is the nub it is clearly not girly lol


----------



## someone23

Lol that's what i said.. I'm hoping for a BOY


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing boy from pic 2 also but not sure if I'm seeing nub or leg there :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Boy guess based on the skull :blue:


----------



## Treedec

Boy


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I'm thinking boy too.


----------



## someone23

Is the guess a boy because of nub or skull? I don't know how to read the skull


----------



## 3boys

It's not a clear nub but if what I'm seeing is nub then boy.


----------



## Stadis

Boy!


----------



## someone23

&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512; thanks ladies


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Boy from second picture :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Oh and I'm guessing off of nub, not the clearest but looks like stacking to me :)


----------



## calliebaby

Boy nub second picture


----------



## someone23

Thank you ladies


----------



## someone23

What is stacking


----------



## mum22ttc#3

It's a line above the nub usually at the end/tip, I think the first line is the scrotal bump whilst the top line is the developing penis. Sometimes it images at more than one line above the nub going down in sizes iykwim.

I'm not very good at explaining so I'll add a link below, hopefully it works :)

https://babynub.club/index.php?/topic/2707-click-here-nub-theory-and-more-explained/


----------



## mum22ttc#3

It also gives photos of stacked nubs in the link so hopefully easier to understand :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

mum22ttc#3 said:


> It's a line above the nub usually at the end/tip, I think the first line is the scrotal bump whilst the top line is the developing penis. Sometimes it images at more than one line above the nub going down in sizes iykwim.
> 
> I'm not very good at explaining so I'll add a link below, hopefully it works :)
> 
> https://babynub.club/index.php?/topic/2707-click-here-nub-theory-and-more-explained/

How rude of them! Thats my sons nub pic on the boy explanation that they have used, not happy:growlmad: Thankyou for posting.


----------



## someone23

ITS A BOY! Thanks ladies


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## 3boys

congrats hun x


----------



## someone23

Thank you all..


----------

